# link for self defense ammo choices



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

http://ammo.ar15.com/project/Self_Defense_Ammo_FAQ/index.htm

Some good info here


----------



## jmh033089 (Oct 23, 2012)

There is some great info there...thanks


----------



## WoadWarrior (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow... interesting article. My neighbor and I have been defaulting to a 1:9 twist rate on the AR's we are building. I'm now thinking we should switch to a 1:7 to ensure we can use any .223/5.56 ammo we stumble across in a SHTF situation.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was looking at a Stag Arms 556/223 at the hardware for $795??, it had a 1:9 twist, hence the reading material. I might just stay with my retro setup that the cooks used.


----------



## armyguy (Nov 9, 2012)

I think alot of people misunderstood the 1:9 twist and 1:7 twist.

1:9 twist are limited to bullet weight up to 75gr.

Where else 1:7 twist can uses all bullet weight. meaning you put anything in and it will fire it. So the 1:7 twist are more superior than the 1:9 twist.

Most bullets you can buy are in 55gr and 65 gr. Unless you go specialty rounds. But they cost a lot more. So stick with cheap on sales round.

So as a prepper you should stick with the most versatile twist. which is the 1:7 twist. the 1:9 twist is on the other end of the low end. It is easier to rifle a 1:9 twist. So if you get a round that is heavier you can totally use it in your 1:7 twist rifle but that does not mean the 1:9 twist will not do the job also.

Most people dont know that a .223 or 5.56 are not very good rounds in the woods. any leaves or twig it touches it will throw the round off course and tumble. So there is no point of buying all those heavy rounds because they are useless in a real hunting situation. Remember the woods moves and are alive. It is not a target that stay still for you to shoot. 

Anyway got off track there, I just want to make sure people understand that the 1:7 twist is far superior than the 1:9 twist. And that the 1:7 handles the more powerful 5.56 better and are made to handle a 5.56 round. So if you are scavanging after SHTF and you came upon a house with 5.56 or heavier rounds you can still use it in your 1:7 twist rifle. Most manufaturer out there are producing cheaper 1:9 twist rather than the 1:7 twist to save cost while still charge you lots. my two cents....


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Good to get another input, as I'm a newbie to the AR platform. I'm sticking with my retro pistol caliber carbine


----------

